# Twisty 3 Axis Skull Kit



## Factrat (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey Folks, been working a lot, and haven't fooled around with props in a while, but got a little more time on my hands now. I started a Twisty 3 axis skull project a couple of years ago, and now I want to finish it. Pulled out all the stuff, and I can't seem to find the Twisty Skull Kit instructions. Does anyone have the instructions for the older Twisty Skull Kit! Thank you!

Factrat


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I have the version 2.1 tutorial. Send me a message with your email and I'll get it to you.


----------

